# renter getting ripped off!



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*

It appears you may have a slumlord. A few of you are probably sharing water heaters and maybe other things and he had his electrician put them on your meter/panel. Usually determined by the person he likes least or pays less. So, yes your probably paying for something you shouldn't. Get your own electrician on the sly and he will know what you are paying for. It's pretty normal and they usually won't tell you. Then ask for some sort of credit because it's impossible or impractical to separate it out. 

Or, your just using more electricity.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

This forum is for professionals only.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to have the landlord install a RetroEncabulator.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*

You can get one of these at Radio Shak for 10.99 to separate the power.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> You can get one of these at Radio Shak for 10.99 to separate the power.


 Are you talking about the spoon?:jester:


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*

that is the one we did for our senior thesis for under $20 in college


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

The hot water tank problem could be that the intake tube inside has corroded away. This will cause exactly what you have described. The power could usage could really be yours. Perhaps a combination of the in floor heating and the other heating in your place has increased the bill that much. In my area it is not uncommon to see triple your summer bills in the winter. Perhaps you should knock on your neighbors door and explain your dilema. Ask if they would mind you seeing their hot water heater. One thing I was confused on was the number of meters on the building. There should be a minumum of one meter per unit and possibly a house meter for outside lights(this is ommited in some older installs). If you do not have the minumum number of meters someone is paying for someone else.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

jellobia said:


> well... i might be getting ripped off. i've been renting an apartment from a small 8 unit complex, paying about 45 dollars a month to duke energy, local to indiana. well it got cold recently so i turned a radiant floor heater on in one room. i expected my bill to go up, but it went up to 100+ dollars. i find it hard to believe that the one radiator costs 60 dollars a month to run... maybe it can, correct me if im wrong. so heres where my concerns become re-enforced. i said it was an 8 unit complex, but they recently converted part of the basement to a unit. also, my hot water (electric) only lasts for a few minutes in the shower. i just have a bad feeling in my gut that i am paying the electricity for the woman who moved into the basement. i was wondering if anyone here could help me ID and make sense of the electric meters on the back of the building? (its a no gas complex, electricity only.) there are two clusters of the round meters (with glass covers) one of them has 5 meters (3 together, a space, and two more.) the other has 5 spaces for these round meters, but only 4 actual meters (3 together, a space, one more meter and an empty space that looks like it could be used for another meter) each one of these meters has a small box beneath it.
> 
> from what i can tell the apartment recently added to the basement only occupies half of the lower part of the complex. does anyone recognize this configuration of meters, or is there a lot of variability between every building? if its important, there are 4 units on the top floor, 4 on bottom, and the recent one in the basement. is there any way i can tell if my electricity is being stolen by my landlord and provided to the woman in the basement? i was thinking i could turn off all my breakers in my apartment, then check the meters. do they show energy consumption in real time? is there another way to ID which meter is mine? will the electric company be willing to help or advice me? without informing my landlord?
> 
> so now you guys are somewhat informed on my situation... can i get any recomendations on how to approach or investigate this mess. maybe im just being paranoid and im underestimating my electricity usage. im just hoping to tap into this communities knowledge and experience. any advice or information that i might find useful will be greatly appreciated. if you need any more information about the meter's configuration or anything i'd be glad to help find out. thanks in advance, i really dont think i use that much electricity. im very anal about leaving lights or electronics on. thanks again, especially if you've read this far, please reply with any info you've got. im here to learn


If you know which meter is yours, turn off only your main breaker one night and see whos lights go out besides yours.
As for the heat, turn off your breaker again and ask the basement dwellers if their heat is off too.
If you think you are getting ripped off, just turn off your main breaker and pad lock it during the day while you are at work.:thumbsup:
Get your electric bill.
Look at the meter # and match


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Please obey the posting rules for this site. As has been stated, this site is for professionals only.

Go to www.diychatroom.com


----------

